# Good Deal on a Char Broil Big Easy Oil-less Turkey Fryer $89



## stl-rich (Aug 16, 2010)

http://www.lowes.com/pd_276307-82210-08101480_0_?productId=3029998
[h1]Char-Broil  34-Qt Big Easy Oil-less Turkey Fryer[/h1]
Item #: 276307  |  Model #: 08101480







	

		
			
		

		
	
(33 reviews)

start CachedItemPrice  Start - JSP File Name:  CatalogEntryPriceDisplay.jspf  retrieve Price from paObj

$89.00

Was: $139.00 (Save 35% thru 08/31/2010)

34-Qt Big Easy Oil-less Turkey Fryer

Inject your favorite marinades and even use rubs
You can cook any large cut of meat up to 16lb.
No oil to purchase, preheat, or dispose
Meat thermometer included to ensure doneness
16000 burner enclosed in stainless steel casing
Cool Touch handles
Pull out grease tray for easy cleanup


----------



## pokey (Aug 17, 2010)

IMHO This does work well. It's not a fryer, obviously, but I think it must cook at about 325 and radiates heat from the wall of a cylinder into which the meat is lowered in a basket. Makes a nice turkey or prime rib. Of course, the prime rib I cooked at 325 in the smoker was MUCH tastier.


----------

